# HF



## mrmhf (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning - just signed up to this forum - big coffee drinker, obviously.

As my first order of business I wanted to post in the valuation thread, but I can't seem to start a new post - we had a used Jura Impressa F50 that we wanted to sell, bit didn't know what the market value would be now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good morning, the reason you can't, is because there are filters in place to prevent folk just jumping on and selling stuff without actually giving anything to the community here,.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mrmhf said:


> Good morning - just signed up to this forum - big coffee drinker, obviously.
> 
> As my first order of business I wanted to post in the valuation thread, but I can't seem to start a new post - we had a used Jura Impressa F50 that we wanted to sell, bit didn't know what the market value would be now.


 This probably isn't the market for your jura to sell tbh, people don't focus on be a to cup machines here. Ebay and gumtree, Facebook groups will garner more interest isuspect.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome 

Stick it on eBay with a low start price and see how it goes ?


----------



## mrmhf (Aug 31, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> Good morning, the reason you can't, is because there are filters in place to prevent folk just jumping on and selling stuff without actually giving anything to the community here,.﻿


 Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mrmhf (Aug 31, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Stick it on eBay with a low start price and see how it goes


 It's a really nice machine, and I'm not looking to flog it for the lowest price price possible.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

mrmhf said:


> It's a really nice machine, and I'm not looking to flog it for the lowest price price possible.


 Hello and welcome.

I'm sure it is a nice machine and somebody will want it. It's just BTC are hardly ever discussed here, usually folk arrive here from using one to wanting to learn the art and skills of proper coffee making. You'll get more joy on Guntree etc.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mrmhf said:


> It's a really nice machine, and I'm not looking to flog it for the lowest price price possible.


 You don't have to sell it, it would test the waters and give you an idea of value maybe.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mrmhf said:


> It's a really nice machine, and I'm not looking to flog it for the lowest price price possible.


Then put a reserve you're happy with accepting on it & see how it goes.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

You can also look at sold prices on eBay if any have sold previously. That would also give you a good idea of what people are paying for them.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

